# Attestation of UK birth certificate



## Mohsintariq87 (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear all,

My son was born in UK and we have Pakistani passport. I registered my son in Pakistan embassy in uk and got my son's nicop and passport. I then moved to pakistan and now working in uae. I wanted to bring my family to uae for that my son's birth certificate should be attested from mofa. I legalised the document from uk and they sent me back the birth certificate now when i tried to attest this from mofa they told me that they will attest the documents issued by Pakistani authorities. I am a bit confused now as for family sponsorship i uae i need my son's birth certificated attested from mofa and mofa in pakistan required documents issued by Pakistani authorities. Can someone please guide me what to do and how to resolve this issue as i want to sponsor my family in uae.


----------

